# Vermeer sc252...Yea or Nea...???



## Great Feller (Sep 6, 2008)

I have operated a Vermeer 852 stumper but nothing smaller. How would the 252 do on say a 20" stumps???? 

Would you buy used or new? Seems like the resale value isn't that good. 

For those of you that hate Vermeer what's your choice?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 6, 2008)

*Sc 252*

I have one, it's great. Bought it in perfect condition used. It had 50 hours now has 140. Runs excellent, grinds nicely, on 20" stumps works great. I'd say it does very well up to about 30" stumps where it will take awhile even with sharp teeth. Keep the teeth sharp and you will do fine. I have had a few problems with my vermeer equipment but the service has been excellent. Usually fixed that day or the next, and excellent service. Last time they coverered the cost of parts even though my chipper was way out of warranty. Another time they only charged me for labor and the mechanic said to just buy him a soda. I think all machines will have problems the difference is how they treat you if/ when they break. I have never had a problem with the stumper either. I'd buy a good used machine through the dealer if I could. Mike


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 8, 2008)

I have ground thousands of stumps, 6-60" with my 252. Under 30" is great. Over 30" takes a while - that's when I always try to use my tow behind grinder. I would own a small self-propelled before any tow-behind. They will get to most any stump unlike the tow behinds.

I like to run the 1100 greenteeth on my 252. When they lose their edge, I put them on my big tow behind grinder and run them until they're really dull.

Buying used is just like any used car deal - you just have to know who you're buying from and what you're buying. A good used machine that's been well-maintained is worth taking a look at. My machine still runs/looks just like new although it's now 4 years old. Try to get an owner-operated machine. An owner will likely take better care of the machine than an employee.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 8, 2008)

Had my 252 5 yrs now since bought new, all the machine I need . Excellent dealer support. May upgrade it in a year or 2 by replacing the 25 hp Kohler with a 35 hp Kohler plus install heavier jack and cutter shaft. Yes I too love the Greenteeth. Also disable the auto-sweep when you get good operating it.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 8, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Also disable the auto-sweep when you get good operating it.



Until recently, I would have disagreed with you; however, now I fully agree. The autosweep is unbelievably slow. Disable it and learn how to grind by feel and sound and you will be amazed at what the 252 can do for the size machine it is. Of course, the right teeth make all the difference - I would NEVER go back to the old vermeer pro teeth. I haven't tried the new yellowjacket system but would seriously only consider running a tooth that can easily changed out like the greenteeth, sandvik or new yellowjacket. Anything that requires removing a pocket to change the tooth is just a waste of your time IMO.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 8, 2008)

arbor pro said:


> Until recently, I would have disagreed with you; however, now I fully agree. The autosweep is unbelievably slow. Disable it and learn how to grind by feel and sound and you will be amazed at what the 252 can do for the size machine it is. Of course, the right teeth make all the difference - I would NEVER go back to the old vermeer pro teeth. I haven't tried the new yellowjacket system but would seriously only consider running a tooth that can easily changed out like the greenteeth, sandvik or new yellowjacket. Anything that requires removing a pocket to change the tooth is just a waste of your time IMO.



Yes and I got a 5 gallon pail full of old worn out Vermeer pro teeth .Sure don't miss them.


----------



## PTS (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 3 yr old 252 used one for sale if you are interested pm me.


----------



## stumper63 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Holmen Tree,

What size did you upgrade to on the jackshaft and cutter wheel shaft? 1.5" on the jackshaft seems pretty straightforward. How big did you go with the cutter wheel? What was involved? Did you custom build your shaft, seems like you would have to since it's a one piece. What did you use for bearings?

I've got an 03 252 and one of these days the old Kohler 25 will wear out, but not yet at 2900 hours. But I would love to hear your comments about how much productivity picked up with the 35hp. Maybe shouldn't wait for the Kohler to blow up, sell it as a good used engine and upgrade now?

I didn't know Kohler made a 35hp, thought the Vanguard was the 35. I know Kohler makes a 34, 36, 38, and 40hp. Anyway, Kohler or Vanguard should work about the same.

Thanks for your time.

Stumper63


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 9, 2008)

Asking if a 252 is plenty big for most stumps is like asking if a little four and a half inch you know what is big enough. The ones that are stuck with four and a half are going to say that it's great....that is all you need.


----------



## LTREES (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a 206, the 252 had replaced this model I believe. It is a 88' I think, great shape and I wouldn't think twice about grinding a 20" to 30" stump. I grind if it is convenient, I don't try to get all the stumps I possibly can.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 9, 2008)

If I had to give up either my 252 or my big towable grinder, the towable would be gone in a heartbeat. Not that it isn't 3 times faster than the 252 but, I would have to pass on well over 50% of the stump jobs I typically get if I only had a towable. The local tree services that only have towable grinders end up sending me the stumps that they can't get to. I come in and do the final cleanup of the stump and site, give them my business card and brochure and, guess who they call the next time they need tree work done...?


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 9, 2008)

Never run an sc252..but I have a 97' 3 wheeled Rayco 1625 sj that I'm very fond of right now. I did a demo of a bandit 2900 I think withe 34hp Cat from a local dealer..glad I brought my own with me to the job..the dealer rep didnt know how to take off the duels on the rear tires..and I had a 40"" gate to get through..with the duels it was 47" wide..mines only 35" wide..great little machines..I'll be switching to greenteeth next spring myself..I hate the hassle of unbolting super teeth to switchem out. 20" stump is a breeze with sharp teeth..biggest one I ever did was 76" in diameter..took me about 4 hrs or constant work..but she got er done boy..manuerveability is awesome with the little machines..buy one new or used..you will love it..


----------



## kkottemann (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a 252 and am plenty pleased with it. It will handle the bigger stumps, just takes a while. Pines are a pain. Hey, how do you disable the autosweep? I would like to give that a try.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 9, 2008)

kkottemann said:


> Pines are a pain.



Not with greenteeth.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 10, 2008)

kkottemann said:


> Pines are a pain. Hey, how do you disable the autosweep? I would like to give that a try.



To disable the autosweep, you just uplug the connection under the hood. Takes about 2 seconds. To re-enable, just plug it back in. Trust me, you will never plug it back in once you've disabled it - not unless you rent it out.

I just went out last night and ground 32 stumps 8-24" with my sc252 in about 4 hours not including drive time between the three jobs. Made $735. That's charging between $1.50-$2.00/inch diameter (Standard rate is $2.00-$2.50/inch with the 252 but I give discounts for multiple stumps).

Species varied between ash, cedar, cottonwood and elm. Fresh softwoods like cottonwoods and some pines do take a little bit longer but the greenteeth really do make the job so much faster than the standard rayco or vermeer teeth (not sure about the new yellowjacket teeth from vermeer).


----------



## Great Feller (Sep 10, 2008)

Arbor pro, 

How many stumps do you grind weekly on avg? Sounds like I could pay off a 252 faster than I originally thought. Are there still a lot of stumps out there from last years ice storms? 

Can stumps be ground off when the ground is frozen? Does that affect the teeth? Just wondering.... And what the heck are these "green teeth"? How much are they, and where would I get them? Thanks,,, 
Ps I showed my wife your last post,,, maybe she'll let me get a stumper now


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great Feller said:


> And what the heck are these "green teeth"? How much are they, and where would I get them?




www.greenteeth.com


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 10, 2008)

Great Feller said:


> Arbor pro,
> 
> How many stumps do you grind weekly on avg? Sounds like I could pay off a 252 faster than I originally thought. Are there still a lot of stumps out there from last years ice storms?
> 
> ...



I only do tree work part-time and I grind stumps only part of that time. Stumps in my area kind of come in spurts. Whenever I take down a tree, I typically get the stump job also; however, I might go weeks without a call to grind a stump where I didn't take down the tree myself. Then, all of a sudden, I might get 30 or so lined up within a couple of days.

With both my 252 and towable grinders, I probably grind about $3-4k worth of stumps a year. That doesn't include any big contracts which could be several thousand $ by themselves but, those don't come every year.

In my area, $700 a night is not the norm. I could not grind 5 days a week making that kind of money - not enough stumps. In a metropolis area with more trees, one can probably make that and more.

When I first started grinding stumps with the 252 about 5 years ago, I averaged about $2500 a year. Not much to live off of which is why I also did tree work. This year, with no big contracts in place, I am looking to do about $10k in stump grinding and about 1/4 of that is from trees that I have taken down myself. Offering cleanup and dirt fill adds to the aformentioned numbers significantly but takes more equipment if you want to make it profitable (dump truck, mini loader).

Unless you can get in as a subcontractor with a larger tree services or multiple ones, it would be very hard in the midwest to make a living at stump grinding IMO. However, not a bad side job...


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with arbor pro..I do primarily stumps right now as a small side business...theres just not enough work out there to do it full time...I too make roughly about the same annually..I enjoy it mostly because I love to work outside..I'm a workaholic..and sitting home doing squat doesnt cut it for me..but I really like getting out and meeting my customers..I'm starting out with stumping, and as I learn the trade/skill..I'm going to venture into tree trimming..but I want to make sure I establish a superb repuation in town before I expand...I'm pretty convinced thats a key to expanding later..


----------

